# odd bone/muscle snapping



## Necro (Aug 24, 2010)

not sure where to put this so i guess this is as good place as any, whenever i stretch my left hand it feels like my arm is almost out of place, and if i put my other hand on the other side of my shoulder theres this bulge which i assume is either muscles or the bone itself (eww!) and with a slight push it snaps back into place.

this is starting to worry me thought, although it doesn't really seem to affect me otherwise but know that just stretching my arm snaps my muscles/bone out of place is kind of unsettling.

anyway, not sure if that made much sense but if it did does anyone know what the problem could be - now I'm obviously planning on going to see a doctor but i figured it wouldn't hurt to ask here first!


----------



## wushuguy (Aug 24, 2010)

Did the bulge appear after a training accident or injury? if you're worried, should get it checked by a doctor, or your instructor if he has experience dealing with sports injuries and treatment.


----------



## Necro (Aug 24, 2010)

its not really a bulge that's like visible, its more like, if i stretch my arm, instead of like the muscle/bone whatever going forward it kinda moves to the side which i can then either twist my arm towards my thumb and it snaps or i can slightly push form my behind my shoulder and it snaps back in.

there's never been any pain or anything like that and it didn't come from a training mishap.

another note i should probably add is when i stretch my arm forward  it feels really fatigued at the shoulder to arm joint.

if it was any feeling it'd be like as if the shoulder to arm joint/bone gets disconnected everytime i stretch it.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 28, 2010)

I am not sure the Judo section is where you will find your answer. It sounds more like a medical issue.


----------



## Drac (Aug 28, 2010)

Have your Doctor order an MRI..All will be revealed..


----------

